# [Lesertest] Coolermaster Storm Sniper von darkniz



## darkniz (4. Februar 2009)

*Lesertest des CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*​ 




Inhalt
 1. Erster Eindruck
 2. Technische Daten
 3. Lieferumfang
 4. Optik
 5. Verarbeitung/Qualität/Stabilität
 6. Platzangebot
 7. Einbau der Komponenten
 8. Kabelmanagement
 9. Frontpanel und Lüftersteuerung
10. Beleuchtung
11. Kühlkonzept und Kühlleistung
12. Lautstärke
13. Lan-Party Tauglichkeit
14. Vor- und Nachteile
15. Fazit




Erst einmal einen großen Dank an Caseking und PCGH für die zur Verfügung Stellung des Testexemplars.




*1. Erster Eindruck*

Schon beim Anblick des Kartons werden einem die Ausmaße des Gehäuses bewusst. Passend zum Namen des Gehäuses ist die Vorderseite des Kartons und der „SNIPER“-Schriftzug mit einem Fadenkreuzkreuz versehen, sowie einem Scharfschützen auf der Rückseite. Damit wird deutlich, dass sich das Gehäuse vor allem an Gamer richtet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Trotz der Größe ist das Gehäuse mit 10,6 Kg leicht und lässt sich mit den 2 Tragegriffen am Deckel ohne größeren Kraftaufwand transportieren.

Auffällig sind die nach außen gewölbten Seiteteile, die Tragegriffe an der Oberseite, die 200mm Lüfter, sowie die Lochbleche bzw. Lüftungsschlitze rund ums Gehäuse.



*2. Technische Daten*

Maße: ca. 254,6 x 551 x 566,6mm (BxHxT) 
Gewicht: ca. 10,6kg 
Formfaktor: ATX, Micro-ATX 
Lüfter:
- 1x 200x200x30mm (Front, 17-23dB(A), 1000 U/Min, Blue LED)
- 1x 200x200x30mm (Deckel, 17-23dB(A), 1000 U/Min, Blue LED)
- 2x 120x120x25mm (Deckel, optional statt 200mm Lüfter)
- 1x 120x120x25mm (Rückseite, 17dB(A), 1200 U/Min)
- 1x 92x92 oder 80x80mm (Rückseite, optional statt 120mm Lüfter)
- 1x 200x200x30mm (Seitenteil, optional)
- 2x 120x120x25mm (Seitenteil, optional)
- 1x 140x140mm oder 120x120mm (Boden, optional) 
Laufwerksschächte:
- 5x 5,25 Zoll (extern)
- 1x 3,5 Zoll (extern, in 5,25 Zoll Schacht)
- 5x 3,5 Zoll (intern) 
Erweiterungsslots: 7+1 
Netzteil: Standard ATX PS2 / EPS 12V (optional) 
I/O Panel:
- 4x USB 2.0
- 1x eSATA
- 1x Firewire
- 1x je Audio IN/OUT (HD / AC97) 



*3. Lieferumfang*


Gehäuse
Handbuch
2x 200mm Lüfter (bereits eingebaut)
1x 120mm Lüfter (bereits eingebaut)
Lüftersteuerung (im Frontpanel integriert)
2 Schienen für den Einbau eines 3,5" Laufwerks in einen 5,25" Laufwerksschacht
4 Standfüße zum kleben
2x Kantenschutz für Schlauchdurchführungen
20 Schrauben mit groben Gewinde
20 Schrauben mit feinem Gewinde
8 Schrauben für die Befestigung von zwei 120mm Lüftern im Seitenteil
4 Schrauben für die Befestigung von einem 200mm Lüfter im Seitenteil
12 Abstandshalter (2 bereits eingebaut)
12 Kabelbinder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Die großen Standfüße können abgeschraubt und durch die kleinen selbstklebenden Standfüße ersetzt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*4. Optik*

Das Gehäuse kommt mit einer mattschwarzen Lackierung daher. An der Front befindet sich ein SNIPER-Schriftzug und auf dem rechten Seitenteil das CM Storm Logo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Gehäuse ist sehr schlicht gehalten, ohne Zierleisten oder farblich abgesetzten Teilen. Stattdessen beeindruckt das Gehäuse durch die Größe und kantige Form. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Innenraum wurde glänzender Stahl verwendet, welcher sehr Edel aussieht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die Halterungen der 5,25 Zoll Laufwerke bestehen aus glänzendem Kunststoff mit dem Coolermaster Symbol auf den Druckknöpfen. Die Halterungen der 3,5 Zoll Laufwerke sind aus mattem Kunststoff gefertigt und haben ebenfalls das Coolermaster Symbol auf der Front. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_____ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Tragegriffe am Deckel des Gehäuses sind von einer Kunststoffabdeckung verdeckt und stören somit nicht den Gesamteindruck des Gehäuses.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*5. Verarbeitung/Qualität/Stabilität*


Das Gehäuse ist sehr stabil gebaut, auch ohne die Seitenteile. Die Seitenteile geben auch bei großem Kraftaufwand kaum nach. Das liegt zum einen an der Materialstärke und zum anderen an der gewölbten Form. Das linke Seitenteil mit dem Lochblech ist zudem mit extra dicken Streben versehen, die das Seitenteil trotz der großen Öffnung sehr stabil machen und zudem als Halterung für die seitlich montierbaren Lüftern dienen. Auf den Streben wurde Schaumstoff aufgeklebt, damit das Lochblech nicht auf den Streben klappert. Durch die Stabilität lassen sich die Seitenteile poblemlos öffnen und schließen und ein klappern wird verhindert. Während des Tests konnte ich allerdings einen Mängel feststellen. Das Lüftergitter im Deckel des Gehäuses ist aufgrund der Größe sehr instabil und lässt sich ohne großen Kraftaufwand nach unten drücken. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CFE1s2OYyWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Die Lackierung ist gleichmäßig und an keiner Stelle beschädigt. Der SNIPER-Schriftzug war mit einer Schutzfolie versehen, um Kratzer zu vermeiden. Der Kunststoff ist ebenfalls frei von Mängeln. Auch die Staubfilter sind komplett vorhanden und richtig befestigt. Sie bestehen aus einem wiederstandsfähigen Kunststoff und können bei Verschmutzung einfach abgesaugt bzw. mit einer Bürste oder Pinsel gereinigt werden. 


Das Drehpoti der Lüftersteuerung ist etwas schwergängig, genauso wie der integrierte Knopf für die Lüfterbeleuchtung. Der Power- und Resetschalter funktionieren hingegen sehr leichtgängig.



*6. Platzangebot*


Da das Gehäuse größer ist als andere Midi-Tower, bietet es auch mehr Platz für Hardware. CPU-Kühler mit einer Höhe von bis zu 18 cm lassen sich verbauen. Zwischen Rückwand und Festplattenkäfig sind etwa 34 cm Platz, wodurch auch lange Grafikkarten wie z.B. die Radeon 4870X2 oder GeForce GTX 280/295 problemlos verbaut werden können. Netzteile mit einer Länge bis 20 cm lassen sich normal einbauen, bei längeren Netzteilen muss der Staubfilter im Boden entfernt werden. Desweiteren können fünf 5,25" Laufwerke, sowie fünf 3,5" Laufwerke eingebaut werden. Alternativ kann man auch den Festplattenkäfig entfernen, um z.B. eine HDD-Dämmbox oder WaKü-Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter einzubauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*7. Einbau der Komponenten*


*Mainboard*

Mithilfe der Schablone lassen sich die Abstandhalter sehr einfach an der richtigen Stelle einschrauben, ohne das man das Mainboard zur Hilfe nehmen muss. Durch den großen Abstand zum Laufwerksschacht, lässt sich das Mainboard ohne schwierigkeiten einsetzten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*CPU-Kühler*

Da in der Mainboardrückwand eine Öffnung vorhanden ist, muss man das Mainboard zum ein- und ausbau des CPU-Kühlers nicht ausbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Netzteil*

Auf dem Boden des Gehäuses sind 2 Schaumstoffstreifen aufgebracht, wodurch die Vibrationsübertragung des Netzteils auf das Gehäuse minimiert wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem hat man die Möglichkeit, das Netzteil um 180° zu drehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*PCIe Karten*

PCI und PCIe Karten können einfach mit den Kunststoffhalterungen befestigt werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer die Halterungen nicht mag, kann sie auch entfernen und die Karten festschrauben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Optische Laufwerke*

Durch drücken des Knopfes an der linken Seite, werden die Laufwerke mit Metallstiften an dem Gehäuse befestigt. Zusätzlich kann man die Laufwerke noch an der rechten Seite festschrauben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Einbau eines 3,5" Laufwerks im 5,25" Laufwerksschacht*

Mit den Einbauschienen lässt sich ein internes oder externes 3,5" Laufwerk im 5,25" Laufwerksschacht einbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Festplatte*

Der Festplattenkäfig ist um 90° gedreht, wodurch der Ein- und Ausbau der Festplatten erleichtert wird und die Kabel an der Rückseite verschwinden. Das Gehäuse verfügt über 5 Einbaurahmen, mit denen man die Festplatten ohne Werkzeug einbauen kann. Die Festplatten werden von Metallstiften gehalten, die mit Gummi ummantelt sind und so die Vibrationen etwas dämpfen. Zusätzlich können die Festplatten noch mit 2 Schrauben an der der Halterung fixiert werden. Da die Halterungen auf der rechten Seite des Festplattenkäfigs eingehakt und auf der linken Seite eingerastet werden, können sie auch beim Transport nicht rausrutschen. 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vdDHSZLV-9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


*8. Kabelmanagement*

Die Möglichkeit für ein gutes Kabelmanagement ist Wichtig, da es den Luftstrom verbessert und schöner und aufgeräumter aussieht. Das CM Storm Sniper bietet einige Halterungen, um die Kabel zu befestigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ____


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem sind an der Ober- und Unterseite Ausbuchtungen vorhanden, wo Kabel entlang gelegt werden können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

____ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe die Kabel des Frontpanels an der Oberseite entlang geführt und die Daten- und Stromkabel an der Unterseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ____


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fertig sieht es dann so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*9. Frontpanel und Lüftersteuerung*


*Frontpanel*

Das Frontpanel besteht aus folgenden Teilen:


kleiner Resetschalter 
großer Powerschalter
Drehpoti der Lüftersteuerung mit integriertem Knopf für die Beleuchtung der Lüfter
4x USB
1x Firewire 
1x eSATA 
Mikrofonanschluss
HD-Audio bzw. AC'97 Anschluss
blaue HDD-LED
blaue Power-LED



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Lüftersteuerung*

Mit der integrierten Lüftersteuerung lassen sich bis zu 5 Lüfter Stufenlos regeln. Lüfter mit einem Molex-Anschluss können direkt und Lüfter mit 3-poligem Anschluss über einen Adapter angeschlossen werden. Auf niedrigster Einstellung liefert die Lüftersteuerung 5V, bei mittlerer Einstellung 9V und bei höchster Einstellung 11V, wobei das letzte viertel keine Spannungsänderung mehr bringt. Die entstehende Wärme wird über einen kleinen Kühlkörper abgeführt. Durch den integrierten Knopf im Drehpoti lässt sich die Beleuchtung der Lüfter an- und ausschalten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-NT8d7tM-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


*10. Beleuchtung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*11. Kühlkonzept und Kühlleistung*


*Kühlkonzept*

Der in der Front montierte 200mm Lüfter pustet kühle Luft in das Gehäuse und der 200mm Lüfter im Deckel und der 120mm Lüfter an der Rückseite befördern die erwärmte Luft nach draußen. Außerdem wird durch das verwendete Lochblech in der Front und im linken Seitenteil kühle Luft angesaugt. Man hat die Möglichkeit einen 200mm oder zwei 120mm Lüfter im Seitenteil zu montieren, sowie einen 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Boden. Desweiteren lässt sich der 200mm Lüfter im Deckel durch zwei 120mm Lüfter ersetzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Größenvergleich der 200mm Lüfter*

80mm, 92mm, 120mm und 200mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Kühlleistung*

Um die Kühlleistung beurteilen zu können, habe ich es mit dem Cooler Master CM 690 verglichen, welches fast das gleiche Kühlkonzept hat. 

Der Test besteht aus 6 Teilen mit jeweils 7 Lüfterkonfigurationen. Ich habe den Boxed-Kühler verwendet, der die Luft in alle Richtungen pustet und den Zalman CNPS 9700 LED, der die Luft Richtung Rückwand pustet. Außerdem wurde die Grafikkarte einmal aktiv und einmal passiv gekühlt.
1. Teil: 15 Minuten Prime95 mit dem Boxed-Kühler, Grafikkarte aktiv gekühlt
2. Teil: 15 Minuten Prime95 mit dem Boxed-Kühler, Grafikkarte passiv gekühlt​3. Teil: 15 Minuten Prime95 mit dem Zalman CNPS 9700 LED, Grafikkarte aktiv gekühlt
4. Teil: 15 Minuten Prime95 mit dem Zalman CNPS 9700 LED, Grafikkarte passiv gekühlt

5. Teil: 10 Minuten FurMark, Grafikkarte aktiv gekühlt
6. Teil: FurMark, Grafikkarte passiv gekühlt​Testsystem:

Intel Core2Duo E8500 @3,8 GHz @1,3V
MSI P45D3 Platinum
2x 1GB OCZ Platinum PC12800 @1,9V
MSI GeForce 9600 GT Hybrid Freezer (semi-passiv)
AeroCool Gatewatch 2, Revoltec Alberion
Zusätzlich zu den internen Temperatursensoren der Hardware habe ich noch einen externen Fühler auf den Ram und einen auf der Northbridge angebracht. 

Raumtemperatur: 19,5°C

*1. Teil: *15 Minuten Prime95 mit dem Boxed-Kühler, Grafikkarte aktiv gekühlt 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
Bei diesem Test ist das CM Storm Sniper dem CM 690 deutlich überlegen. Vorallem die Temperatur des Arbeitsspeichers ist im Durchschnitt um 4°C-5°C niedriger.


*2. Test:* Teil: 15 Minuten Prime95 mit dem Boxed-Kühler, Grafikkarte passiv gekühlt



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit 7 V sind die Temperaturen des CM Storm Sniper viel besser als beim CM 690. Da beim CM 690 der Lüfter im Seitenteil näher an der Grafikkarte ist und dadurch der Druck des Luftstroms höher ist, sind die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte vorallem mit 12 V niedriger.


*3. Teil: *15 Minuten Prime95 mit dem Zalman CNPS 9700 LED, Grafikkarte aktiv gekühlt 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
Die Temperaturen des Arbeitsspeichers sind etwa 2°C besser und die Temperaturen der Festplatte 3°C besser als beim CM 690.


*4. Test:* 15 Minuten Prime95 mit dem Zalman CNPS 9700 LED, Grafikkarte passiv gekühlt 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
Wie bei den vorherigen Tests sind die Temperaturen des CM Storm Sniper mit 7 V wieder deutlich besser. Bei der Temperatur der Nothbridge und der Grafikkarte mit 12V schneidet es aber schlechter ab.


*5. Teil:* 10 Minuten FurMark, Grafikkarte aktiv gekühlt 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
Beim Einsatz von wenigen Lüftern mit niedrigen Drehzahlen ist das CM Storm Sniper wieder vor dem CM 690, beim Einsatz von vielen Lüftern ist die Temperatur nahezu identisch. 


*6. Test: *FurMark, Grafikkarte passiv gekühlt

Da der Lüfter der Grafikkarte bei 85°C anläuft, habe ich ermittelt, wie lange es dauert, bis die Temperatur der GPU von 50°C auf 85°C gestiegen ist.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
Wie es schon im 2D Modus deutlich geworden ist, sind die Temperaturen der GPU beim CM 690 deutlich besser. Dennoch ist das CM Storm Sniper bei 2 Konfigurationen etwas besser.


*Fazit Kühlleistung*

Das CM Storm Sniper ist in fast allen Konfigurationen dem CM 690 überlegen, vorallem mit niedrigen Drehzahlen ist das CM 690 chancenlos. Das liegt vorallem an den großen Lüftern, die schon bei niedrigen Drehzahlen einen hohen Luftdurchsatz haben.



*12. Lautstärke*

Die vorinstallierten Lüfter sind bei 5V hörbar, aber noch angenehm. Bei höheren Spannungen werden sie aber sehr Laut. Mithilfe der integrierten Lüftersteuerung lassen sich aber die Drehzahlen der Lüfter an die Belastung des Systems anpassen und die Lüfter laufen nur so schnell, wie es nötig ist. Während man z.B. surft oder Videos anschaut, kann man die Lüfter runterregeln und wenn man spielt kann man die Drehzahlen erhöhen, um das System besser zu kühlen.

Um Vibrationsübertragungen der Festplatte und damit evtl. klappern festzustellen, habe ich nur die Festplatte eingebaut, um Vibrationen von anderen Komponenten auszuschließen.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Je nach Festplatte und Steckplatz gibt es mal mehr mal weniger Vibrationsübertragungen auf das Gehäuse, aber ein klappern oder andere störende Geräusche konnte ich bei allen Konfigurationen nicht feststellen.



*13. Lan-Party Tauglichkeit*

Da das Gehäuse in Zusammenarbeit mit Pro-Gamern entwickelt wurde, eignet es sich sehr gut, um es mit auf Lan-Partys zu nehmen. Durch das geringe Gewicht von 10,6 Kg und den 2 Tragegriffen am Deckel lässt es sich leicht transportieren. 

Neben der Möglichkeit, das Gehäuse zu verschließen, wurde auch ein neues Feature eingebaut - das StormGuard Security-System. Damit lassen sich Peripheriegeräte, wie z.B. die Tastatur, Maus und Headset, vor Diebstahl schützen. Dazu werden die Kabel in das Gehäuse geführt, wo sie in das StormGuard Security-System eingehakt werden, und so nicht mehr vom Gehäuse getrennt werden können. Dies macht aber nur sinn, wenn das Gehäuse mit einem Schloss verschlossen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _____


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schrauben der Seitenteile und des StormGuard Security-Systems können einfach mit der Hand gelöst werden, dadurch ist es nicht notwendig, Werkzeug mit auf die Lan-Party zu nehmen.



*14. Vor- und Nachteile*


*Vorteile*

Stabilität
Platzangebot
Kühlleistung´
Kabelmanagement
Lan-Party Tauglichkeit
entfernbarer Festplattenkäfig
Lüftersteuerung
ausschaltbare Lüfterbeleuchtung
200mm Lüfter
*Nachteile*

Drehpoti der Lüftersteuerung
Lautstärke der Lüfter

*15. Fazit*

Das CM Storm SNIPER ist ein sehr robustes Gehäuse mit einigen sinnvollen Features. So z.B. dem CPU cooler replacement hole, welches einen CPU-Kühler Wechsel vereinfacht oder dem StormGuard Security System, welches die Peripherie vor Diebstahl schützt. Neben dem Platzangebot und der Verarbeitung kann das Gehäuse auch mit der Kühlleistung überzeugen.


----------



## darkniz (4. Februar 2009)

Platzhalter 1


----------



## darkniz (4. Februar 2009)

Platzhalter 2


----------



## darkniz (4. Februar 2009)

Platzhalter 3


----------



## Shibi (4. Februar 2009)

Ein paar deiner Bilde haben ein relativ hohes Farbrauschen, ansonsten sieht es bisher gut aus. 
Jetzt muss ich auch endlich mal meine Bilder hochladen, sonst bin ich noch der letzte. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## darkniz (4. Februar 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> Ein paar deiner Bilde haben ein relativ hohes Farbrauschen, ansonsten sieht es bisher gut aus.



Die Bilder werde ich nochmal neu machen.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Februar 2009)

sieht ja schonmal gut aus


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Februar 2009)

Das Video funktioniert leider nicht einwandfrei. Wie geht das Gehäuse mit der Wärmeabgabe der eingebauten Komponenten um?


----------



## darkniz (7. Februar 2009)

Hast du mal einen Doppelklick auf das Video probiert? Bei mir funktionieren die Videos problemlos. 

Ich bin gerade dabei die Kühlleistung mit verschiedenen Lüfterkonfigurationen zu ermitteln und mit dem CM 690 zu vergleichen.


----------



## Oliver (23. Februar 2009)

Tadelloser Lesertest! Fehlt nur noch die Beleuchtung, wenn ich das richtig sehe, oder?


----------



## steinschock (23. Februar 2009)

Jup, saubere Arbeit. 

Was mich noch interessiert währe ob oben ein 240/360 Radi reinpasst.


----------



## No0dle (23. Februar 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Jup, saubere Arbeit.
> 
> Was mich noch interessiert währe ob oben ein 240/360 Radi reinpasst.



240: Ja
360: Nein


----------



## darkniz (23. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Tadelloser Lesertest! Fehlt nur noch die Beleuchtung, wenn ich das richtig sehe, oder?


 
Danke, die Beleuchtung und das Fazit fehlen noch.




steinschock schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessiert währe ob oben ein 240/360 Radi reinpasst.


 
Da ich keine WaKü habe kann ich das leider nicht testen.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (23. Februar 2009)

Guter und ausführlicher Test 
Ich finde das zeigt, dass man wenn man Hardware für einen Lesertest bekommt, sich auch Mühe für einen guten Test machen sollte.


----------



## saki71 (23. Februar 2009)

Sehr schöner Test!


----------



## PfRzAcK (23. Februar 2009)

Muss auch sagen, sehr schöner Lesertest. Nur noch kleine Einzelheiten, die fehlen(die aber auch schon genannt wurden). Mir persönlich fehlt noch der Vergleich mit einen anderen (vielleicht einfacherem) Gehäuse, obwohl dies Ansichtssache ist. Ansonsten für einen Lesertest schon sehr umfangreich und insgesamt stimmig. Gruß Mk


----------



## JesusLatschen (24. Februar 2009)

wo bekommt man den 200 mm Lüfter, der in das Seitenteil kommt eigentlich her? Meiner Meinung nach gibts diesen nicht einzeln zu kaufen und vormontiert ist dieser ja anscheinend auch nicht!?

Der Test ist absolut genial, ich will gar nich wissen wieviele Stunden du hierfür investiert hast  ...


----------



## swatty (24. Februar 2009)

Der 200mm Lüfter an der Seite ist, wie du schon richtig erwähnt hast, nicht vormontiert. Derzeit ist er auch noch nicht im Handel erhältlich, dass soll sich haber laut Coolermaster bald ändern.
Interessierte müssen also noch etwas Geduld haben.

@darkniz:
Super Test, meinen Respekt hast du


----------



## darkniz (24. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank.

Den 200mm Lüfter wird es in nächster Zeit mit roten und blauen LEDs geben.


----------



## axel25 (26. Februar 2009)

WOW; GUT GEMACHT


----------



## katajama (1. März 2009)

Guter Test - danke

Habe den Tower auch seit zwei Tagen in gebrauch - bin schwer begeistert.

Super viel Platz - leise Lüfter (min Stellung) und sieht edel aus.

Die 200m Lüfter sind laut Coolermaster ab März zu kaufen.

CU
Kat


----------



## Schluwel (1. März 2009)

katajama schrieb:


> Guter Test - danke
> 
> Habe den Tower auch seit zwei Tagen in gebrauch - bin schwer begeistert.
> 
> ...



glaub ich nicht oder passen die ins Gehäuse rein


----------



## Malkav85 (1. März 2009)

Der Tes ist mal richtig, richtig klasse geworden  

Schöne Übersicht und tolle Fotos. Da bekomm ich echt Lust mir das Gehäuse zu holen und zu modden


----------



## katajama (1. März 2009)

@200m

Natürlich nur die 200 *MM* Lüfter 

Noch´n Bild vom Tower:


----------

